

Show HN: Just launched new version of Hypejar. Looking for feedback - gqgy

Hello, we had launched the private beta version of Hypejar (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hypejar.com) in October 2012. We have done a lot of learning since then. Recently, we quietly released the new version of the platform.<p>We were hoping some you may be awesome enough to provide feedback as to what sucks and&#x2F;or what rocks.<p>I can&#x27;t thank you enough in advance. Our users thus far have had HUGE say in the direction we go and we plan on keeping it that way.<p>Thank you HN!
======
xauronx
I click these links with a "what can I hate today" attitude (I know I know,
but there's so many bad implementations of bad ideas), but I'm surprisingly
fond of this. I could actually see myself using it. If not just because it
feels very modern and looks great.

I do agree with the hover comment made by RossH though. I found myself having
to put my cursor in a "crack" while I scrolled down. Perhaps put the votes on
the bottom half of the tile instead of over the image?

~~~
gqgy
Hi xauronx,

Thanks for the feedback. What you say actually confirms what we've been hating
ourselves! What we're gonna be doing is making the pics less dark when
hovering over. We're also gonna be pushing the buttons to the top left so that
you don't have place your cover in a "crack."

Thanks so much for your observation.

------
RossH
Love it. Really interesting content, have bookmarked.

One thing I would say, is that hovering over the items to show the voting
buttons covers to much of the image, can get a bit annoying as your scroll
down, maybe it should be more transparant? or the voting buttons appear
without the black background?

Anyway, love this site design, logo and content. Nice work. I've also just
signed up ;)

~~~
horyd
Agreed with this hover comment. Maybe slightly more translucent, only covering
a fixed height at the bottom of the image, push the two buttons slightly
closer together. I reckon that would do the trick nicely! :)

~~~
gqgy
horyd, thanks for the feedback. We'll definitely be making it more
translucent. We realize the need to make the pictures speak for themselves.
Thanks so much for this. If you have any other observation, I would love to
hear about them. Feel free to email me at grant(at)hypejar(dot)com.

------
orangethirty
Is this something like Pinterest but for men? It looks cool, but its a bit
confusing to navigate (for me).

~~~
gqgy
Hi, thanks so much for the feedback.

We're not trying to be Pinterest for men. While the frontpage may seem similar
to them, our content really centers around future products. In the process,
what we're trying to do is to get a good sense of how much others are
anticipating the products. (for example, what is the lineup for the next
iPhone gonna look like)

I do understand that it is slightly confusing. It's a quiet launch so that we
can tweak it and make it as best as possible. What part of the navigation more
specifically do you find is a bit confusing?

~~~
orangethirty
It just looks like a bunch of stuff cobbled up together. Reminds me of my
socks drawer. Its interesting the fact that you are focusing on future
products. Will people be able to pre-order them right there?

~~~
gqgy
Hey buddy,

Thanks for the feedback. We've gotten a lot of the feedback. What we did was
make the frontpage more clearer. It used to be images/videos on the frontpage,
but they were now replaced by Product Boxes.

Pre-ordering is currently being contemplating. What do you think?

~~~
orangethirty
I do think it is much more readable. I bookmarked it, and showed it to the SO.
She liked the site, too (which tells me it is good).

